# How old is your P99?



## Slammed (May 6, 2009)

I just found this site.Mine is a 1996 model.100% German made.If I'm reading the serial number right it is the 1102 made.Maybe someday be worth something?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Could well be. The great thing about well made weapons is they don't depreciate.
The older it gets the more it can be worth.


----------

